# Anyone here do recordings??



## Pmartel63 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi there;


Just wondering if there is anyone here that does recordings

I have upgraded my gear and planning to emmulate the sound of the RCA Living Stereo recordings but using hi-res digital sound a t192Khz

Minimal post editing where possible keeping it simple

Thanks in advance


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I do quite a bit of vinyl transfers in 24/96 Hi-Res. If you want a truly effective preset for the Izotope RX8 Declick module, hit me up. The same module is available in RX8 Elements, so you won't have to pay a lot if you don't already own it.


----------



## Pmartel63 (Dec 9, 2020)

progmatist said:


> I do quite a bit of vinyl transfers in 24/96 Hi-Res. If you want a truly effective preset for the Izotope RX8 Declick module, hit me up. The same module is available in RX8 Elements, so you won't have to pay a lot if you don't already own it.


I've been doing recordings using Rodes NT5 matched pair Mics and Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 preamp to a MacBook Pro at 96/24

Just upgraded the preamp to the Clarett 4 Pre and Mics upgraded to Rodes NT2a's

I''m aiming to create a modern version of RCA's Living Stereo recordings


----------

